# Getting British TV in Benidorm



## Slippett (3 mo ago)

Hi, I'm back off to Benidorm next January for 3 months. I haven't been for a year, but used to go all the time and stay in my caravan at La Torreta. I struggle to get about now so will be staying in an apartment this time. My question is what's the best way to get British TV? The apartment has WiFi and I have a firestick and humax freeview box at home I could take. Thanks in advance Steve


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

A Freeview box will be of no use, since Freeview ( UK TV via a TV aerial) is not available in Spain, since the nearest Freeview transmitter is in the Channel Islands.

So as you have a firestick, load it with a VPN and get the official uk broadcaster apps like iplayer etc. 
Or load up a "third party" streaming app that gets free or paid "ip tv / streaming" services.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Slippett said:


> Hi, I'm back off to Benidorm next January for 3 months. I haven't been for a year, but used to go all the time and stay in my caravan at La Torreta. I struggle to get about now so will be staying in an apartment this time. My question is what's the best way to get British TV? The apartment has WiFi and I have a firestick and humax freeview box at home I could take. Thanks in advance Steve


Load the Tvmucho app onto your Firestick and receive all UK TV. 

www.tvmucho.com 

Steve


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think you should check before you go that the TV in the apartment is smart, has an HDMI port and that the owners are happy for the Firestick to be used with the TV and also that the Firestick can get power easily (do you need an adaptor too?)
If not you'll need to take a laptop with you.


----------



## Slippett (3 mo ago)

Thanks all for your replies. Much appreciated


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

TV Mucho is great but you need to have fast internet..


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

manuka said:


> TV Mucho is great but you need to have fast internet..


That statement relates to ALL iptv services, not just Tvmucho. 

Steve


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> That statement relates to ALL iptv services, not just Tvmucho.
> 
> Steve


Totally agree, SHMBO watches lots of Uk TV via the fire stick and a Nord VPN.
We have 600mbs fibre and sometimes the BBC buffers badly, the morning news does the same and then resets to an earlier time...


----------



## Bigbroondug (10 mo ago)

Hi, I have bought a new fire stick to take with us when we move to Spain as I stupidly forgot to take mine out of TV before packing for storage. Can I ask if i should download TVmucho here or is it something I would do when I get there? You mentioned downloading a VPN, could you please give more info for a not very tec savy gal. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you subscribe to TV Mucho, it doesn't matter where you download their apps, though some have specific apps for users in UK. With most IPTV, you don't need VPN as you aren't using official streaming services for UK channels such as BBC/iplayer, ITVX etc. Probably best to do it while you are still in UK, as you have your own reliable broadband connection.
When you get to Spain, select Firestick from source menu and click settings on the right-hand side, and connect to local wifi.


----------

